# Suche Gesleevte Kabel für das be quiet! Straight Power 11



## e4syyy (14. Februar 2018)

*Suche Gesleevte Kabel für das be quiet! Straight Power 11*

Moin moin,

ich suche Schwarz/Rot gesleevte Kabel für das Straigt Power 11.
Folgende wollte ich eigentlich kaufen BitFenix Alchemy 2.0 PSU Cable Kit, BQT-Series SP10 - schwarz/rot 
...doch leider sind die nur fürs Straigt Power 10 und das war ja garnicht Vollmodular...  also fehlen ja Kabel.  Selbst sleeven kann und möchte ich nicht.

Irgendwer paar Empfehlungen?

Danke


----------



## markus1612 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche Gesleevte Kabel für das be quiet! Straight Power 11*

Du kannst die des Dark Power Pro nehmen, also die Alchemy 2.0 DPP. Bei denen bzw bei den Cablemod DPP Sets wurde mir von BeQuiet versichert, dass die weiterverwendet werden können.

Bzgl. der Modularität: Die Kabel-Sets sind so ausgelegt, dass die direkt am Netzteil angesteckt werden können.
Bei BeQuiet, bei denen bisher das 24-Pol-ATX-Kabel immer fest angebracht war, liegt bei den Sets einfach eine Verlängerung für eben dieses bei.
Wenn du die Kabel fürs DPP am Straight Power 11 verwenden willst, musst du halt das ATX-Kabel von BeQuiet nehmen und dann die beiliegende Verlängerung nutzen.


----------



## e4syyy (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche Gesleevte Kabel für das be quiet! Straight Power 11*




markus1612 schrieb:


> Du kannst die des Dark Power Pro nehmen, also die Alchemy 2.0 DPP. Bei denen bzw bei den Cablemod DPP Sets wurde mir von BeQuiet versichert, dass die weiterverwendet werden können.





markus1612 schrieb:


> Bzgl. der Modularität: Die Kabel-Sets sind so ausgelegt, dass die direkt am Netzteil angesteckt werden können.
> Bei BeQuiet, bei denen bisher das 24-Pol-ATX-Kabel immer fest angebracht war, liegt bei den Sets einfach eine Verlängerung für eben dieses bei.
> Wenn du die Kabel fürs DPP am Straight Power 11 verwenden willst, musst du halt das ATX-Kabel von BeQuiet nehmen und dann die beiliegende Verlängerung nutzen.



Danke!

Ich habe gelesen, dass oft Kabel vertauscht sind bei dem Alchemy 2.0 und so schon Leute ihre Hardware gegrillt haben. Stimmt dat!?
Werde mal den Support von BeQuiet anschreiben ob die Kabel vom Straigt Power 10 auch bei 11 funktionieren.... da kann ich mir die 20,-€ Aufpreis für die Dark Power Pro Kabel (Alchemy 2.0 DPP) sparen.

Oder ein Corsair Netzteil kaufen.  Da finde ich die Preise für die offiziellen Kabel aber richtig dreist.
​Corsair CP-8920155 Premium Sleeved "RMi-, RMx,- SF: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## doncamill (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche Gesleevte Kabel für das be quiet! Straight Power 11*



e4syyy schrieb:


> [FONT=&][/FONT]
> 
> Danke!
> 
> ...



Also ich hab auch ein  solches Set von Bitfenix und keinerlei Probleme gehabt. Kann es nur empfehlen.


----------



## e4syyy (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche Gesleevte Kabel für das be quiet! Straight Power 11*

Ich hab da was bei Alternate entdeckt!
Cablemod B-Series DPP ModFlex™ Kabelset, Kabelmanagement schwarz'/'rot

Sollte ja dann auch beim Straigt Power 11 funktionieren, oder? Sind sogar 20,-€ günstiger wie die von BitFenix. (Angeblich sind die BitFenix teile ja sogar von Cablemod.)


----------



## Philipus II (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche Gesleevte Kabel für das be quiet! Straight Power 11*

Wie dringend ist die Sache? Es werden demnächst Kabel-Kits kommen.


----------



## e4syyy (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche Gesleevte Kabel für das be quiet! Straight Power 11*



Philipus II schrieb:


> Wie dringend ist die Sache? Es werden demnächst Kabel-Kits kommen.



Ich könnte noch warten! Von welchem Anbieter und wann?


----------



## markus1612 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Suche Gesleevte Kabel für das be quiet! Straight Power 11*



e4syyy schrieb:


> Ich könnte noch warten! Von welchem Anbieter und wann?



Wahrscheinlich kommt von allen was.


----------



## Serenity1904 (3. April 2018)

*AW: Suche Gesleevte Kabel für das be quiet! Straight Power 11*

Hallo,

gibt es dies bezüglich schon Neuigkeiten? 
Bin auch auf der Suche nach den Gesleevten Kabenl für das be quiet! Straight Power 11


----------



## e4syyy (13. April 2018)

*AW: Suche Gesleevte Kabel für das be quiet! Straight Power 11*



Serenity1904 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibt es dies bezüglich schon Neuigkeiten?
> Bin auch auf der Suche nach den Gesleevten Kabenl für das be quiet! Straight Power 11



Leider nein. Angeblich sind Kabel für das Straight Power 11 in produktion.... irgendwie glaub ich da nicht mehr dran.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. April 2018)

*AW: Suche Gesleevte Kabel für das be quiet! Straight Power 11*



e4syyy schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich suche Schwarz/Rot gesleevte Kabel für das Straigt Power 11.
> Folgende wollte ich eigentlich kaufen BitFenix Alchemy 2.0 PSU Cable Kit, BQT-Series SP10 - schwarz/rot
> ...



Gleiche Kabel, nur eben den ATX nicht.
Da würd ich einfach mal bei den Kabel Schubsern nachfragen, was die dir anbieten können.


Im Prinzip kannst die gleichen Kabel vom SP10 und 11 sowie DPP P10 und 11 nehmen.

Nur das ATX Kabel fehlt halt.



e4syyy schrieb:


> Leider nein. Angeblich sind Kabel für das Straight Power 11 in produktion.... irgendwie glaub ich da nicht mehr dran.


Wie wärs mal mit Geduld?!

Das SP11 ist gerade auf den Markt gekommen.
Die hersteller müssen die Maschinen dafür bauen, das ganze herstellen, verpacken und verschiffen....


----------



## BitFenix DE (16. April 2018)

*AW: Suche Gesleevte Kabel für das be quiet! Straight Power 11*

Ich kann dir als Vertreter eines Herstellers versichern, dass unsere Kabelsätze für das be quiet! Straight Power 11 Stand heute bereit zur Serienfertigung sind. Sobald wir letzten Aufgaben wie Verpackungsdesign erledigt haben bereiten wir die Serienfertigung vor. Wenn alles klappt sind die Kabel Anfang Mai bereit zur Verschiffung. Wir gehen davon aus, dass die Kabel dann Ende Juni/Anfang Juli in Deutschland bei den einschlägigen Händlern ab Lager angeboten werden.


----------



## Serenity1904 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Suche Gesleevte Kabel für das be quiet! Straight Power 11*



BitFenix DE schrieb:


> Ich kann dir als Vertreter eines Herstellers versichern, dass unsere Kabelsätze für das be quiet! Straight Power 11 Stand heute bereit zur Serienfertigung sind. Sobald wir letzten Aufgaben wie Verpackungsdesign erledigt haben bereiten wir die Serienfertigung vor. Wenn alles klappt sind die Kabel Anfang Mai bereit zur Verschiffung. Wir gehen davon aus, dass die Kabel dann Ende Juni/Anfang Juli in Deutschland bei den einschlägigen Händlern ab Lager angeboten werden.



Sehr gut, das ist super  
Vielen Dank für diese erfreuliche Nachricht!


----------



## Pipo093 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Suche Gesleevte Kabel für das be quiet! Straight Power 11*



BitFenix DE schrieb:


> Ich kann dir als Vertreter eines Herstellers versichern, dass unsere Kabelsätze für das be quiet! Straight Power 11 Stand heute bereit zur Serienfertigung sind. Sobald wir letzten Aufgaben wie Verpackungsdesign erledigt haben bereiten wir die Serienfertigung vor. Wenn alles klappt sind die Kabel Anfang Mai bereit zur Verschiffung. Wir gehen davon aus, dass die Kabel dann Ende Juni/Anfang Juli in Deutschland bei den einschlägigen Händlern ab Lager angeboten werden.


gibts die kabelsätze schon?


----------



## bastian123f (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Suche Gesleevte Kabel für das be quiet! Straight Power 11*

Habt ihr euch bei Cablemod mal umgesehen? Products | CableMod Global Store

Die machen auch Custom Kabel nach eigenem Geschmack: Configurator | CableMod Global Store


----------



## cimenTo (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Suche Gesleevte Kabel für das be quiet! Straight Power 11*



BitFenix DE schrieb:


> Ich kann dir als Vertreter eines Herstellers versichern, dass unsere Kabelsätze für das be quiet! Straight Power 11 Stand heute bereit zur Serienfertigung sind. Sobald wir letzten Aufgaben wie Verpackungsdesign erledigt haben bereiten wir die Serienfertigung vor. Wenn alles klappt sind die Kabel Anfang Mai bereit zur Verschiffung. Wir gehen davon aus, dass die Kabel dann Ende Juni/Anfang Juli in Deutschland bei den einschlägigen Händlern ab Lager angeboten werden.



Gibt es bereits Neuigkeiten? Finde aktuell noch nichts anhand der Artikelnummer direkt von Bitfenix: BFX-ALC-BQTSP11KK-RP (schwarz)
Habe auch noch keinen Händler gefunden der diese hat. :/


----------



## Corsair_Fan (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Suche Gesleevte Kabel für das be quiet! Straight Power 11*

gibt es hier schon was neuese zum Thema Kabelset zum be quiet SP11?


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Suche Gesleevte Kabel für das be quiet! Straight Power 11*

Dark Power Pro P11 gehen ohne Probleme, halt ohne ATX Stecker.


----------



## cimenTo (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Suche Gesleevte Kabel für das be quiet! Straight Power 11*

Mich wundert nur, dass die Sets ja laut Aussage von Bitfenix hier im Thread bereits verfügbar sein sollten, aber scheinbar noch nichts veröffentlich ist.
Die Artikelnummer für das SP11 gibt es ja bereits. Aber eben nix zu finden im Netz. Will wenn überhaupt alles passend haben für das Netzteil und nicht von anderen Modellen die Sets nehmen, wo dann evtl was fehlt etc.


----------



## BitFenix DE (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Suche Gesleevte Kabel für das be quiet! Straight Power 11*

Die entsprechenden SP11 Kits sind bereits vor 3 Wochen verschifft worden und kommen voraussichtlich in 2 Wochen an. Für die Verzögerung von einem Monat im Vergleich zur ursprünglichen Prognose möchte ich mich ausdrücklich entschuldigen. Bis dahin werden Caseking und andere Händler die Kits auch online haben.


----------



## markus1612 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Suche Gesleevte Kabel für das be quiet! Straight Power 11*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Dark Power Pro P11 gehen ohne Probleme, halt ohne ATX Stecker.



Bei den DPP11 Sets ist eigentlich ne ATX-Verlängerung bei, war zumindest bei meinem Cablemod-Kit so.
Die kann man ja auch beim E11 nutzen, auch wenn man dafür das mitgelieferte ATX-Kabel anschließen muss.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Suche Gesleevte Kabel für das be quiet! Straight Power 11*

eventuell weis auch jemand aus welchem Material die Sets sind? Nylon oder Paracord, Farben, Preis wäre noch schön. Habe bis jetzt nur Nylon und war immer sehr zufrieden damit. Paracord soll fusseln und nicht so dolle sein hab ich gehört und wo bekommt man das Zeug zum sleeven überhaupt her?


----------



## Pipo093 (3. September 2018)

*AW: Suche Gesleevte Kabel für das be quiet! Straight Power 11*



BitFenix DE schrieb:


> Die entsprechenden SP11 Kits sind bereits vor 3 Wochen verschifft worden und kommen voraussichtlich in 2 Wochen an. Für die Verzögerung von einem Monat im Vergleich zur ursprünglichen Prognose möchte ich mich ausdrücklich entschuldigen. Bis dahin werden Caseking und andere Händler die Kits auch online haben.



die Kits noch auf hoher See, oder schon im Handel?


----------



## JoM79 (3. September 2018)

*AW: Suche Gesleevte Kabel für das be quiet! Straight Power 11*

Zu faul mal kurz bei Caseking zu gucken?
Da hab ich die Antwort gefunden.


----------



## Pipo093 (5. September 2018)

*AW: Suche Gesleevte Kabel für das be quiet! Straight Power 11*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Zu faul mal kurz bei Caseking zu gucken?
> Da hab ich die Antwort gefunden.



Zu faul um dein Ergebnis gleich mitzuteilen?
Dann hätte ich die Antwort gleich gefunden.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (9. November 2018)

*AW: Suche Gesleevte Kabel fÃ¼r das be quiet! Straight Power 11*

Hier stand bull5h1t...
Natürlich gibt es weiß gerade nicht für BQ SP11 

Was mich an den Alchemy-Dingern stört ist, das sie gegenüber den Cablemods nicht diese Klammern haben. Das ist schon nicht verkehrt...


----------



## Brandcai (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Suche Gesleevte Kabel für das be quiet! Straight Power 11*

Hey bevor ich ne neuen Thread aufmachen wollte ich mal fragen welche Kabelsets für ein Bequiet Sp11 in Frage kommen? Die DPP10 und das 24pin Kabel einfach verlängern? Wäre voll wenn mir jmd das noch kurz erklären könnte  zur Info ich habe ein Straight Power 850w


----------



## markus1612 (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Suche Gesleevte Kabel für das be quiet! Straight Power 11*



Brandcai schrieb:


> Hey bevor ich ne neuen Thread aufmachen wollte ich mal fragen welche Kabelsets für ein Bequiet Sp11 in Frage kommen? Die DPP10 und das 24pin Kabel einfach verlängern? Wäre voll wenn mir jmd das noch kurz erklären könnte  zur Info ich habe ein Straight Power 850w



Das DPP10/11 Cablemod Kit kann man auf jeden Fall für das Straight Power 11 nehmen.


----------



## spl1ce (10. März 2019)

*AW: Suche Gesleevte Kabel für das be quiet! Straight Power 11*

Kann ich mein altes BQT Kit an einem Seasonic Netzteil verwenden oder muss ich ein neues Kit kaufen?


----------



## markus1612 (10. März 2019)

*AW: Suche Gesleevte Kabel für das be quiet! Straight Power 11*



spl1ce schrieb:


> Kann ich mein altes BQT Kit an einem Seasonic Netzteil verwenden oder muss ich ein neues Kit kaufen?



Nein, du musst ein neues Kit kaufen, welches zu Seasonic Netzteilen passt.


----------

